# My SARMs log



## liftsmore (Oct 15, 2009)

I just got my sarms in the mail today. So I will be starting a cycle on Monday. If anyone is interested in this at all, I will be logging it here.

I'm very excited about this product as it looks to be very promising with all the reports i've read on it.


----------



## Built (Oct 15, 2009)

Which product is this, liftsmore?


----------



## tballz (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome, Liftsmore.  I will be very interested in your progress. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 19, 2009)

Built said:


> Which product is this, liftsmore?



I got the SARMs from the sponsor here CEM Products.  What I've read they seem to be a very reliable source.

I will take 50mg before workout and will take another 50mg after workout.


----------



## quark (Oct 19, 2009)

Subbed in. Interested in any and all sides you might experience. Good Luck!


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 19, 2009)

I will make sure to document all positive and negative side effects.


----------



## tballz (Oct 20, 2009)

Liftsmore,

Are you taking it ed? What are you doing for non-workout days? Will you split it 50/50?


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 21, 2009)

tballz said:


> Liftsmore,
> 
> Are you taking it ed? What are you doing for non-workout days? Will you split it 50/50?



Yes I'm taking it 100mg ed.  On non workout days i take 50mg in the am and 50 in the pm.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks Liftsmore, very interested to see how well this SARMs S4 works. I have heard some amazing results, almost too good to be true. What kind of strength gains are you hoping for?


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm on my 4th day and I am getting an incredible pump.

As far as strength gains, I'm hoping to really increase my strength obviously but I am more curious about how well sarms works.  If it works as well as 'they' say it does without pct then I will be a long time consumer of sarms.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 22, 2009)

fyi:  If you get your sarms from cem products here then you will have to shake it like crazy before each use.  So shake then measure.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 22, 2009)

I should also note: Last night while driving the headlights were yellowish. Driving wasn't a problem, though.


----------



## tballz (Oct 23, 2009)

How's it taste? I heard it tastes like shit.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 23, 2009)

Taste is god-awful. It tastes like how some industrial glue smells. Or like mouth wash mixed with gasoline. The after-taste is about 20mins then it's gone.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 23, 2009)

Workouts are going great.  I feel good.  Endurance and stamina is definitely up.  My strength feels like it has increased.  I will know more next week.

The night vision problem is for real.  If you turn off the lights you are completely blind.  I don't know how long it takes for the eyes to adjust, I haven't hung out in the dark long enough.  I read another log where it took him hour to adjust.


----------



## madmaxxx15 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Anadrol cycle help*

Im a novice thinking of trying anadrol 50. I know I shouldnt run for longer than 6 weeks. The cycle I was thinking was 

Anadrol - 75mg/day weeks 1-6
Deca - 300mg/week weeks1-10

and following up with nolva/clomid. Is this okay? Is there a different stack that is better? Just wanting to hear opinions and input on this please. 

Stats:
23 years old
6'6
205Lbs
Bench:235lbs  

I'd appreciate any help. Thanks.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 26, 2009)

madmaxxx15 said:


> Im a novice thinking of trying anadrol 50. I know I shouldnt run for longer than 6 weeks. The cycle I was thinking was
> 
> Anadrol - 75mg/day weeks 1-6
> Deca - 300mg/week weeks1-10
> ...



Nolva and clomid is great for pct but why did you post that here?  This is a sarms log.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 26, 2009)

2nd week into the sarms....

I feel good all day. A natural, clean energy. In the gym, endurance is up and today I felt an awesome pump in my bicep. Also doing my shoulder work I noticed my shoulder joint pain wasn't a factor today.

Night vision is no joke...it's gone. Takes a long time to adjust.


----------



## tballz (Oct 27, 2009)

I've read in another sarms log that it helped with joint pain.

Good stuff lifts, keep it going.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm getting a couple more reps than the week before. I can't say enough how my stamina and endurance has increased. I feel like an animal in the gym and want to keep going.


----------



## liftsmore (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm feeling energized. Definitely feeling stronger in the gym as I am getting more reps.

Night vision is gone for about 45min to an hour. However, peripheral vision is fine. Driving at night is also fine as long as my headlights are on.


----------



## tballz (Nov 3, 2009)

updates?


----------



## liftsmore (Nov 3, 2009)

Start of 3rd week. Shoulder and bicep workout. 5lbs added to shoulder press and barbell curls.

I seem to be leaning out also. I'm not on a strict diet but I do try to stick to low-glycemic carbs.

Also, absolutely no pain in my shoulder joint. I'm loving that.


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 3, 2009)

Good info! I've seen many guys quit due to sight issues, which appear to be dose dependant.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for the info, i am definitely thinking about running a low dose 4 week cycle. I am thinking I will start with 25-50mgs per day. I have read a few threads and they have all shown that SARMs S4 having really solid strength gains as well as some weight loss.


----------



## liftsmore (Nov 5, 2009)

I've been reading more about sarms and I think I'm gonna drop my dosage down to 50mg ed. I think it will be as effective as 100mg ed. This will cut down on the sides and save some money too. So one bottle will last a month whereas before two bottles for a month.


----------



## liftsmore (Nov 6, 2009)

Here's a side effect:  soft stool

I haven't had a solid shit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## freakinhuge (Nov 12, 2009)

thank you so much for keeping up with this, I have been interested in a sarms s4 cycle, but looking for more information, thanks.


----------



## Didsky (Jan 7, 2010)

what do you think guys if I take 50mgs every morning even though I use to go to the gym arround 18h30? do you think it would be better to sidide it in  25 mgs am and 25 mgs pm just before  going to the gym or should I maybe increase the total daily amount of S4?


----------



## tballz (Jan 7, 2010)

Most people split the dosage because of the short half life.


----------



## TrashMan (Jan 10, 2010)

madmaxxx15 said:


> Im a novice thinking of trying anadrol 50. I know I shouldnt run for longer than 6 weeks. The cycle I was thinking was
> 
> Anadrol - 75mg/day weeks 1-6
> Deca - 300mg/week weeks1-10
> ...



Southern people are not very bright...


----------



## downtown (Jan 10, 2010)

The soft stool is from the solution the sarm is in.  They also think that the solution is what causes the vision issues.  50mgs is a good dose for someone who is below 275lbs, the dose dependant gains seems to dimish past 50mgs for most people, and the sides become more apparent also.


----------

